# does atitools support x1950gt ?



## tujj99 (Mar 31, 2007)

there is no tools who can modify x1950gt's gpu volts/mem volts, include atitool 27bt1.

i wonder to know the next release of atitool would support x1950gt ?


----------



## crchickadee (Apr 5, 2007)

How about your bios, can you modify those settings?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2007)

its not possible to change voltage on any of the rv570 cards ... not via bios either. it may be displayed but it has no effect


----------



## tujj99 (Apr 15, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> its not possible to change voltage on any of the rv570 cards ... not via bios either. it may be displayed but it has no effect



is that real? omg, is there any hardware mod availabe for voltage change?


----------

